# Classical Bach & Chopin?



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello!

I can play Chopins Nocturne No.19, 20 & 21. Currently learning the 15th Nocturne. And im wondering which Nocturne i should learn next? I have no idea of which i should learn. 

And i can play Bach's Contrapunctus No.1 from the Art of the Fugue and im wondering which is the easiest Contrapunctus i can learn after the first one?


----------

